# ASHRAE chapters- HVAC depth



## ndg1978 (Mar 4, 2015)

In solving the NCEES sample exam I noticed there were so many problems that used formulas from the ASHRAE books. These formulas were not there in MERM. Did anyone read all the chapters in ASHRAE book too which fall under the exam specifications? I was wondering if I need to go through all of those chapters in ASHRAE in addition to MERM.


----------



## lundy (Mar 4, 2015)

From my studying so far I'm just tabbing pages in ASHRAE books that have for example people and equipment loads, OSA, pump laws ( i find these to be easier laid out than MERM). I don't think reading through the pertinent ASHRAE chapters would help all that much. I plan on just using the index of the ASHRAE books and hopefully that will suffice.

I plan on bringing all 4 ASHRAE books, the MERM, MERM quick reference, unit conversions, steam table book, 6 minute solution,FE reference handbook, ASHRAE handbook, Cook's Engineer Cookbook and the NCEES test. Then possibly a dynamics/statics book, Price Engineer's HVAC handbook and the Trane Air Conditioning Manual.


----------



## IlliniWood (Mar 4, 2015)

I took the MS&amp;M afternoon, but from everything I heard during my prep, you need to have all 4 ASHRAE books if you are taking the HVAC depth.


----------



## msuth22_PE (Mar 5, 2015)

I passed in October and I would highly suggest anyone taking HVAC depth to have a copy of the ASHRAE handbook toc/index in a binder and at least familiarize yourself with all 4 of the books. Lots of good info in those books, however finding what you need in a time crunch is a difficult task. I would not suggest reviewing each chapter in depth as that time could be better spent doing practice problems. Good luck!


----------



## ndg1978 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you msuth22_PE. That was helpful and exactly what I was looking for.


----------

